# 6/7 Smackdown & 6/5 Main Event Spoilers



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Gabriel beat Hawkins.

As much as I hate to see Hawkins continue to job it's nice that he's at least getting on TV for a change. I still think the guy has a bright future and that it's just a matter of time before he gets a shot on a main show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wait, Cesaro _lost_? Holy balls, WWE still know how to surprise me


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Antonio Cesaro and Wade Barrett are just there to make guys like Sheamus, Randy Orton and The Miz look good.


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

The dreaded roll-up rears its ugly head back in the Diva's division.

:langston


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Ryder still over? Hear that :cena3?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Ryder still over? Hear that :cena3?


Shows being filmed in LI


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



Ron Swanson said:


> Shows being filmed in LI


Ah Ah, ok. Should be a good crowd then, maybe.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

They should plant Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan feud seeds so they could battle for the World title later on.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Damien Sandow comes out for a chess game with his super computer. Sheamus interrupts and Brogue Kicks the computer. Sandow goes nuts on Sheamus and beats him down before leaving.


Finally Sandow retaliates to Sheamus' bullying. Hopefully this got a big face pop. I don't know how they expect this shit to make people like Sheamus.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Nice to see Sandow FINALLY get the upper hand on Sheamus. Maybe next they'll do something crazy and let Sandow beat him by countout or DQ!


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

I can honestly say I didn't miss Ziggler one bit. I didn't think this would be the case.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

They just ruined my vibe for a possible Daniel Bryan push by giving the same ending to Kane vs. Ryback....ugh


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow finally getting one on Sheamus? I guess they noticed they need to try to make Sandow seems as some form of threat to Sheamus, if they are indeed going to have a match at Payback.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sheamus is such a douche. :lmao


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sooooo Del Rio vs. Ziggler for the World Heavyweight Championship on raw. Swagger interrupts and we still get the ladder match at PayBack???


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Finally! I can't wait for him to save us this friday :sandow


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



Flawless Victory said:


> Sooooo Del Rio vs. Ziggler for the World Heavyweight Championship on raw. Swagger interrupts and we still get the ladder match at PayBack???



I'm hoping that's the case.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



The Enforcer said:


> Nice to see Sandow FINALLY get the upper hand on Sheamus. Maybe next they'll do something crazy and let Sandow beat him by countout or DQ!


Or maybe even pin him! unk


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

spoiler heel turn










































ORTON!!!
finally


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Not sure if that was a heel turn, but if it is WE ARE GETTING BRYAN VS ORTON YES YES YES


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



the fox said:


> spoiler heel turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If true we might see Daniel Bryan vs Randy Orton at payback. :mark:


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Very good Smackdown. Hopefully now we'll see a Heel Orton vs. Daniel Bryan(and Kane?) feud where I expect Orton to win,especially if he just turned.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

How did Orton turn?


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



connormurphy13 said:


> How did Orton turn?


Wasn't a turn, at least I'm pretty sure it wasn't.

Orton Just RKO'd Bryan after the match.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

So that's why they've been building Bryan up, to feed him to a heel Orton. RIP Bryan's short push.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> Wasn't a turn, at least I'm pretty sure it wasn't.
> 
> Orton Just RKO'd Bryan after the match.


Okay so just an edgier Orton

Thank god rton2


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

from the detailed spoilers which i can't copy it seems he turned heel not just a normal orton badass act 
he stood over Bryan to end the show with the fans booing him


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

Nevermind, heel turn is confirmed "Orton Just stood there like Punk at Raw 1000, Lots of Boos for Orton"

YES FACE BRYAN VS HEEL ORTON, PRAISE THE GODS


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Orton / Bryan for payback!? Better happen! :mark


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

This is a swerve to say the least. Heel Orton vs. Face Bryan should be fun, what part will Kane have in this? And who will face the Shield now that this is the focus of the three? It would be too dramatic a push for the Uso's imo. And we still have no challenger for the US Title.

Nonetheless, this is exactly the type of thing Smackdown needed to get back on the map


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*

OMG BRYAN VS ORTON FEUD!!!!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dunmer said:


> So that's why they've been building Bryan up, to feed him to a heel Orton. RIP Bryan's short push.


They really shouldn't just feed Daniel Bryan to Orton, they need baby-faces other than John Cena. They should do a Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan World title feud. Not gonna keep my hopes up though since this is WWE.


----------



## Osize10 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> They really shouldn't just feed Daniel Bryan to Orton, they need baby-faces other than John Cena. They should do a Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan World title feud. Not gonna keep my hopes up though since this is WWE.


I'm very afraid that this is the reason Bryan has been allowed to expand his character. Just to feed him to Orton. Awesome WWE, awesome.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Now I'll be pissed if we don't get Bryan/Orton


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> They really shouldn't just feed Daniel Bryan to Orton, they need baby-faces other than John Cena. They should do a Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan World title feud. Not gonna keep my hopes up though since this is WWE.


Even thought I dislike Orton, I'd be perfectly fine with him having the WHC if it leads to him dropping it to Daniel Bryan.

Also, if this is indeed Orton turning heel I hope to god we don't get another Cena vs Orton feud.


----------



## Daiko (Oct 8, 2012)

Bryan / Orton, Sandow fucking up Sheamus, Gabriel Winning and the Usos winning. :mark: Looks like I'll be watching Main Event and Smackdown this week.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



Osize10 said:


> I'm very afraid that this is the reason Bryan has been allowed to expand his character. Just to feed him to Orton. Awesome WWE, awesome.


Not sure what's going to happen, but Orton should not win clean if they are going to have this match at Payback. That would just drain the momentum Daniel Bryan has garnered these past few weeks.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

If it's a handicapped match between Team Hell No vs. Pycho Heel Orton where Orton gets the pin on Kane which leads to the actual break up of Hell No. This can set up a possibility of seeing an actual Orton/Bryan later on in the year, and now it can focus on Bryan starting anew as a upper card singles competitor,Kane can go back to his roots as a monster heel(possible win the WHC later in the year and have the final pay off match between Kane/Bryan at WM 30),and Orton can finally have that feud with Sheamus we all been hearing about where Sheamus calls out Orton for his new change of ways and that's what can start it off and they can just go from there.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dunmer said:


> Even thought I dislike Orton, I'd be perfectly fine with him having the WHC if it leads to him dropping it to Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Also, if this is indeed Orton turning heel I hope to god we don't get another Cena vs Orton feud.


Depending on the plans they have for Orton and Ryback then John Cena vs Orton is a possibility, after this Cena vs Ryback feud. We will see.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

THA_WRESTER said:


> If it's a handicapped match between Team Hell No vs. Pycho Heel Orton where Orton gets the pin on Kane which leads to the actual break up of Hell No. This can set up a possibility of seeing an actual Orton/Bryan later on in the year, and now it can focus on Bryan starting anew as a upper card singles competitor,Kane can go back to his roots as a monster heel(possible win the WHC later in the year and have the final pay off match between Kane/Bryan at WM 30),and Orton can finally have that feud with Sheamus we all been hearing about where Sheamus calls out Orton for his new change of ways and that's what can start it off and they can just go from there.


This^ :clap


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like we might finally get a Orton heel turn.

Sheamus fpalm I can't stand this fella. Farrrk, his smile!


----------



## vk79 (May 5, 2011)

They will not just feed Bryan to Orton. He may lose to Orton at Payback but this is just the start of something greater.

They definitely have big things planned for Bryan in the near future. He is on fire. DO NOT WORRY PEOPLE!


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't expect Daniel Bryan vs Kane to happen at WrestleMania 30, but Orton vs Sheamus at Summerslam is rumored. I just don't want a clean win on Daniel Bryan if he faces Orton at Payback before Orton goes after Sheamus.


----------



## FearIs4UP (Apr 8, 2007)

Bryan vs. Heel Orton is too much for me to handle. Will mark.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

If Orton is indeed turning heel then it's about time. I'm not gonna jump to any conclusions though since it seems like he's been able to RKO anybody he's wanted to for the last 2 years without consequence.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Orton/Bryan will be awesome if they do it at Payback.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

Orton hit an RKO on Bryan after the dark match last week I believe, so either they were testing it last week or this could be cut from the show. Or WWE pipes in cheers to make it seem that the audience liked it. I sure hope not. Bryan versus Orton could be a good feud.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Orton is doing his Stone Cold act, and Austin would stunner other faces because he was just a BAMF and the fans would eat it up.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh for fuck's sake. Orton can't lose his first match after turning heel and Bryan is too hot to lose right now. So of course Vince books Orton/Bryan so Bryan can job to Boreton....hopefully via DQ or some other screwjob but in the end that still benefits no one. Jesus. Orton is 1 strike a way from a year suspension and he's been around forever so of course that's who they push. This company is so fucking lame.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Bryan was a really well calculated choice to turn him heel on. I dont think its necessarily Bryan he will be feuding with since they have big long term plans for both and wouldnt want to waste a potential match on a B PPV.

Have him turn on the guy thats been the most over with the crowd week in and week out. It sets up the heel turn perfectly (especially Orton has been at the point where people cheer for him because hes Randy Orton)


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Aid180 said:


> Orton hit an RKO on Bryan after the dark match last week I believe, so either they were testing it last week or this could be cut from the show. Or WWE pipes in cheers to make it seem that the audience liked it. I sure hope not. Bryan versus Orton could be a good feud.


Dark match was also probably a tease. Probably garnered crowd reaction to him turning on Bryan and hoping it drew boo's. It probably did if they went with it.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Antonio Cesaro and Wade Barrett are just there to make guys like Sheamus, Randy Orton and The Miz look good.


Are you one of the people in here that don't want jobber matches back?


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

Happenstan said:


> Oh for fuck's sake. Orton can't lose his first match after turning heel and Bryan is too hot to lose right now. So of course Vince books Orton/Bryan so Bryan can job to Boreton....hopefully via DQ or some other screwjob but in the end that still benefits no one. Jesus. Orton is 1 strike a way from a year suspension and he's been around forever so of course that's who they push. This company is so fucking lame.


You just demonstrated exactly why the IWC is a joke sometimes.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Here's how I would book it, this is keeping in mind that Bryan and Kane are still friends, but just go their own separate ways.

I'd book Orton Vs Kane at Payback, with Orton winning and hitting a punt after the match. Orton Beats Cena at MITB to win the WWE Title, and Bryan wins the Raw MITB, and boom, you have your title match for Summerslam.

This is my ideal route, no chance they do anything remotely close. Bryan will probably lose at Payback and proceed to be jobbed out, and Orton will be fed to Sheamus at Summerslam.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

OH MEH GAWD! 

So I just got back from Smackdown, here's my thoughts/spoilers:

MizTV was... forgettable. Truth be told all I remember really from it is Kane walking out and Long making a tag match... actually I don't remember Long making the tag match, I just assume he did since that's what ended up being the main event.

Axel beat Jericho, but the story of the night is WE HEARD CM PUNK'S MUSIC PLAY! :mark: :mark: :mark: ! Then Jericho beat up Axel, though that may or may not make air.

Del Rio beat up 3MB, and Ziggler, the World Champ, tells us he's cleared to compete and will be on Raw. TBH I forgot there was a World Title the last few weeks and I almost forgot he was champion since he didn't even have the belt. :lmao

Ryback beat Kane like he beat Bryan on Raw... only the match wasn't anywhere near as good.

SANDOW was about to play Chess with Deep Blue (?) in the most anticipated Chess-matchup in history! Then Sheamus comes in and ruins it, brogue kicking the computer. But Sandow saves the segments with his owning of us, the LI crowd, and Sheamus, and then beating down Sheamus! I marked tbh. Totally unexpected and while it solidifies Sandow isn't getting a win over Sheamus in this feud... that was solidified anyway, so it's nice Sandow got to get some flurry of offense in. The segment altogether was easily the best of the night.

Main event tag was great, and ORTON TURNED HEEL! At least it seems like that. Crowd went from cheering Orton to almost booing him instantaneously right as he hit that RKO. It was awesome. My 4-year old nephew, who's a big Orton fan, asked me after the match "Why did Bryan get in the way of the RKO?" :lol

Oh, and Sheamus/Cesaro from Main Event was good. Not as good as the Barrett/Sheamus match from a week or two ago, but good. Worth checking out. Crowd was very pro-Sheamus. 

Biggest Pops:
1) Bryan
2) Sheamus
3) Ryder
4) Orton

Biggest Heat (a bit harder to remember):
1) Orton after RKOing Bryan
2) Sandow

And no one else really got any noteworthy heat off the top of my head.

Overall, show ruled. Enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would've.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

NexS.E.S said:


> You just demonstrated exactly why the IWC is a joke sometimes.


Why? Because I'm tired of having the same shit shoved down my throat month after month. You enjoy your shit sandwich. Eat it up like the good little bitch you are. Meanwhile wrestling fans are leaving this product in droves. Smackdown numbers are terrible. A 2.6 rating for Raw and dropping. Only Punk as WWE champ has produced these kinds of numbers in the last 15 years. Guess it shouldn't surprise me that one of his marks would defend decisions like this.

Sure maybe I'm jumping the gun. Maybe WWE will do things differently this time. Maybe.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck Delberto and Orton. I want Ziggy vs Bryan WHC feud.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

How was the pop when Punk's music hit? That sounds pretty sweet. I know I would have :mark:


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

I can already can see the finish if they do Orton vs Bryan at Payback. Bryan goes for the flying headbutt and Orton gets up and hits the RKO out of nowhere sending D-Bry to Main Event and NXT.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Finally, Orton turned heel. I hope this means Bryan is going to stay as a face, cause he's on fire right now with the crowd.

Will watch for Punk's music, Ziggler and Bryan. Looks like a decent show.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

This looks to be awesome! Orton has always been much much better as a heel but his ring work will definitely suffer in this transition. I am concerned about Bryan possibly being fed to Orton at Payback though but I'm sure WWE isn't that stupid, as to actually do that. I'm sure if they have a match together it will have a DQ finish or a really cheap finish from Orton. If they do an "RKO Out of Nowhere" route with the finish than wwe truly are stupid, but with Bryan's performance against Ryback this past RAW it seems they're finally giving Bryan some protection, so this may not happen.

Also, the Sandow segment looks great so I can't wait to see it happen!


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

THANOS said:


> This looks to be awesome! Orton has always been much much better as a heel but his ring work will definitely suffer in this transition. I am concerned about Bryan possibly being fed to Orton at Payback though but I'm sure WWE isn't that stupid, as to actually do that.


It's WWE. They can do that, they are that stupid.



> but with Bryan's performance against Ryback this past RAW it seems they're finally giving Bryan some protection, so this may not happen.


Considering they gave Kane the EXACT SAME protection tonight, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say too much was made out of the Raw finish.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> It's WWE. They can do that, they are that stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering they gave Kane the EXACT SAME protection tonight, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say too much was made out of the Raw finish.


Well all we can do at this point is hope for the best, because if it turns out the way we are fearing there is still nothing we can do about it .


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> How was the pop when Punk's music hit? That sounds pretty sweet. I know I would have :mark:


It was probably the 5th biggest of the night. I think everyone knew Punk wasn't there though and/or was waiting for him to come through the curtain before going crazy.


----------



## Lilou (May 15, 2013)

I cannot wait to see the Sandow segment, and I'm very excited about what is next for Daniel Bryan.

I'm also looking forward to seeing the divas stuff, whenever it's on. It's kind of odd that they'd have two of the stars of their diva show lose in the matches that may be shown on said diva show though... As I remember, it will feature the Bellas, Cameron and Naomi, Natalya and the two new girls, so unless it's part of the storyline for them to lose (maybe to create drama and conflict), I don't see the point.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

I am going to be absolutely seething with rage if this Bryan push is just to feed him to fucking Boreton.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

Literally cannot wait for this show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

not sure how that proves he turned heel. the guy has RKOed faces like Sheamus before without turning. 

Guess the answer will come next week of what that was


----------



## cyrus_cesar (Jan 30, 2012)

I'll wait and see what happens before I assume Orton has turned heel. It just sounds like he got pay back, but then again logic doesn't apply to WWE in most cases


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'll have to watch the Sandow segment this week. This is the first time he's looked good in about a year, and it'll probably be a year before we see another one.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> It's WWE. They can do that, they are that stupid.


You seem only able to comprehend the black and the white of the issue; the wins and losses at the end of the day. What makes wrestling, wrestling, is that it lives entirely in the gray area. When Steve Austin lost to Bret Hart at Survivor Series, and then again at Wrestlemania, he wasn't being 'fed to Bret'. They told a story, and when it was all said and done, nobody gave a damn about who won and who didn't. 

You can't predict an outcome, assume it's correct, and then judge it entirely by the superficial score at the end of your fantasy. You haven't even seen the angle play out yet and you're claiming booking superiority over Vince McMahon. You're a loon. A nutcase. An absolute crazy person.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

> Sheamus defeated Antonio Cesaro with a Brogue kick. Was said to be a good match. The crowd was really into Sheamus.


Poor guy. I can't imagine what he's done have to keep jobbing.



> The Usos defeated Team Rhodes Scholars after one of the Usos hit a Samoan splash on Cody Rhodes. There was a big "U-So" chant, wich was countered by a "San-Dow" chant.


This makes me really happy. I like the Usos, and hope they continue to see air time and maybe (I said maybe) get a shot at the tag titles at some point.



> Teddy Long comes out and makes Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton vs. The Shield later on.


:clap He just never fails to make that tag match. Teddy the GOAT



> A promo for the 20th anniversary of RAW aired.


Could have sworn the 20th anniversary was back in January. Maybe this was just a recap. Might have to just see the show to clear up my confusion.



> Damien Sandow comes out for a chess game with his super computer. Sheamus interrupts and Brogue Kicks the computer. Sandow goes nuts on Sheamus and beats him down before leaving.


Sandow finally gets the upper hand? Which only means he eats a Brogue kick the next 7 weeks, including at Payback.



> Backstage segment with Kaitlyn and Natalya. The secret admirer is going to be revealed on Monday.


They can't end this shit fast enough. 



> Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton defeated Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns via DQ. The Shield was super over coming out. Bryan accidentally kicked Orton. Ambrose interfered, prompting the DQ. After the match. Orton RKOd Bryan and just stood there like CM Punk did after attacking Rock at Raw 1000. A lot of boos for Orton, it looks like Orton is actually turning heel


Well, this was the best way to turn Orton, if it holds up. Have him attack the most over guy they've got. I look forward to these matches, if they move ahead with this. Question would be: What happens to Kane? Though he may be written off due to the attack from Ryback. I know it was just through a table, but with WWE logic, who knows. 

Looks like a decent show.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stanford said:


> You seem only able to comprehend the black and the white of the issue; the wins and losses at the end of the day. What makes wrestling, wrestling, is that it lives entirely in the gray area. When Steve Austin lost to Bret Hart at Survivor Series, and then again at Wrestlemania, he wasn't being 'fed to Bret'. They told a story, and when it was all said and done, nobody gave a damn about who won and who didn't.
> 
> You can't predict an outcome, assume it's correct, and then judge it entirely by the superficial score at the end of your fantasy. You haven't even seen the angle play out yet and you're claiming booking superiority over Vince McMahon. You're a loon. A nutcase. An absolute crazy person.


Perhaps, or maybe I just don't think Vince and the current creative team are capable of "THAT" kind of writing/planning anymore. It's not like I don't have a few years of history backing me up. :lol

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result..so maybe it's you that's the loony one. :flip 


Edit: Watch the secret admirer be Khali and that lead to a Kaitlyn/Natalya match at Payback.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

> Damien Sandow comes out for a chess game with his super computer


:lmao


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Orton Heel turn!


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Orton heel turn?:mark:

Please let this be true.


----------



## BoJackson (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't think they'll make the Orton turn official until after Payback. After Smackdown, there is only a week left until Payback. Having an Orton/Bryan match would pretty much leave The Shield out of the PPV. I think what they'll do is have Orton smooth things over with Bryan on RAW, make a Bryan/Orton/Kane vs Shield match at Payback, have the Shield win, and then have Orton lose it on Kane or Bryan and punt one of them.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just hope Bryan doesn't get the Christian treatment.


----------



## STEVALD (Oct 11, 2011)

*The show looks pretty dope. Damien Sandow comes out for a chess game with his super computer? Curtis Axel defeats Chris Jericho? Orton turns heel? Can't fuckin' wait! :mark:

And what 20th Anniversary are they talking about?*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

CRIMSON said:


> *The show looks pretty dope. Damien Sandow comes out for a chess game with his super computer? Curtis Axel defeats Chris Jericho? Orton turns heel? Can't fuckin' wait! :mark:
> 
> And what 20th Anniversary are they talking about?*


Says in the spoilers it's for Raw's 20th anniversary, but didn't they already do that this year? Wouldn't mind if they did a proper celebration, as I remember the celebration show in January being kinda shitty lol. 

And marking for that Orton heel turn. Seems weird they'd do it on Smackdown, but I'm not complaining. Bring on Orton/Bryan!


----------



## Michael the Narwha (Feb 18, 2013)

> Vince/Stephanie heel turns
> Teasing return to more edginess in the product
> Orton in early stages of heel turn
> Ziggler returns to action Monday
> Punk to return soon
> Daniel Bryan getting pushed hard

There is so much good shit happening all at once in the WWE! Just when I started to have my doubts, they deliver big time. I almost never watch Smackdown, but will definitely be doing so this week after reading all this.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This Orton Bryan feud is something I didn't expect, at least with how over is Bryan hes one of the few it could make people boo Orton...but after the feud it gonna be kinda hard that he doesn't gets pops over other faces. 

At least is something fresh and I remember Bryan stated he wanted to feud him in a interview... so both guys are getting what they wanted Bryan his feud and Orton his heel turn and that's great.


----------



## Proc (Jan 4, 2011)

Got back from the tapings, didn't read through the thread yet. Here are some thoughts

They taped two women matches for their diva tv show, not back to back. Aksana was absolutely horrible. The match as a whole sucked, but she was incredibly bad. One of the Funkadactyls, I think it was Cameron, but I am not sure, botched a Springboard and after a few seconds they went back and did it again as it played into the finish.

For Main Event they first taped Sheamus vs. Cesaro in a good, but not a great match. It got some time and Sheamus was over as a babyface. People got into the match and some believed the false finishes. Because of my angle of view I couldn't see where he landed, but at one point Cesaro did a double footstomp off the apron on the floor: could look impressive on tv. Sheamus won with the Brogue Kick.

The second match for Main Event was The Usos vs. Rhodes Scholars. Crowd was way less into it. One Uso hot-tag got exactly no reaction from the crowd. There were some people doing the USO chant, maybe they can get this one over. They beat Rhodes Scholars with their splash.

Smackdown tapings. During the Miz tv segmennt the mics were so silent that I could hardly understand what was being said, but still, they got their point across. Bryan was really over with the crowd, including loud chants during the whole show, especially in this segment.

Before the Jericho vs. Axel match started Heyman and Axel did a very short promo while coming to the ring. After Heyman's mini promo Axel's delivery on his two lines seemed very weak. Reaction wise he got some boos, people seemed to care which is the important part. But by no means was he booed as heavily as Heyman. Obviously I don't know what Heyman said on commentary, but I liked the visual of him climbing on the desk and doing the "it's clobbering time" gesture to get Punk's music played. Axel won.

Ziggler's appearance on the screen got a reaction from the crowd, but less than what I would have expected. Again, the sound in the arena was not loud enough, at least where I was sitting.

The Sandow Sheamus chess segment took too long imo. Dragged a little bit and seemed to make absolutely no sense from a logic standpoint.
Sandow had a screen set up on a round, non-typical WWE table. He claimed this screen was a super computer, which beat the world's best chess player, but he, Sandow, could beat it. By the way, the screen could also speak over the loudspeakers and interacted with Sandow. So Sandow made ONE move in the chess game and Sheamus came out. They talked and talked and Sheamus claimed he could win this chess game with one more single move (which to my knowldge is impossible in chess). So he looked at the screen and thought and thought about which move he could possible make. Sandow teased him and Shaemus Brouge Kicked the screen. After that Sandow beat down Shaemus and rammed him repeatedly into the table. No, that is not a typo Sandow actually got the upper hand in this one.

During his entrance quite a lot of people did the Fandangoing gimmick. Ryder's kick in the corner looked like he missed by a mile. Before his finishing legdrop Fandango slipped on the top rope. They are either going to cut away from it during the broadcast or you'll be able to rewatch it on Botchamania.

In the main event tag match Bryan again was loved by the crowd and he worked hard. The angle at the end was well done imo. When Orton hit Bryan with the RKO and left under boos it came across subtle enough to not screem "obvious heel turn incoming" and the crowd reacted in the way I guess the people in the back were hoping for.

After the show ended the Shield attacked Bryan in the ring, who was still hurting from the RKO. Sheamus and Kane made the safe which led to a quick 6 men tag, which ended in a dq.

Edit:
Because of the "Chosen One" going to TNA rumors. All I can say is he was on the show today, doing his usual jobber role, getting beaten up during the ADR 3MB segment


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

I got this from another site, WNW.



> Backstage, Daniel Bryan & Randy Orton discuss their upcoming match. They admit that they don’t like each other, but Orton suggests they work together tonight. Bryan tells Orton to stay out of his way.


That was shortly before the main event, which pretty much confirms Orton's heel turn since he inferred to Bryan that he could trust him, then RKO'd him later on.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 6/5 Main Event + 6/7 Smackdown Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> They really shouldn't just feed Daniel Bryan to Orton, they need baby-faces other than John Cena. They should do a Randy Orton vs Daniel Bryan World title feud. Not gonna keep my hopes up though since this is WWE.


Daniel Bryan from day one had the connection with the fans over the likes of Sheamus and Del Rio. He is one of the few along with Punk. 

It would be a shame if Bryan would lose to Orton, a match where everyone is paying attention to, without him getting vindication about the weak link story. And it would be a shame for Orton to lose after his highly anticipated heel turn. 

WWE are weird sometimes. There not afraid to have Orton do absolutely nothing for 2 years straight but can't hold off on the big pay offs(like giving away Ryback's title match too early). 

I'm calling it now, this will turn out exactly like that mess Punk v Ryback. Because they value Punk as champion, they gave Ryback the most underwhelming first loss possible and because of that Punk looked like an absolute bitch the whole feud to compensate for it. Nobody wins.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Orton vs Bryan match most likely in No DQ or some shit like screwjob to Bryan.

i love this Underdog thing for Bryan..slowly built him up go over everyone include Sheamus which he never beat and eventually at WM he beat Top Dog in the company.

could be wild dream having Daniel Bryan beat Rock and Cena in one night at summerslam like Jericho did...after Summerslam fued with Punk.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

They could still save this. Kane tries to help Bryan but inadvertently cost his match with Orton. Bryan finally fights Kane to prove whose the weakest link. Bryan goes over but they have mutual respect for each other. They part ways with a classy handshake after an emotional match. 

Bryan and Orton will feud again later in the year. Done.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Ooooo... cant wait to see Ryback squash Kane and no sell like he did to Bryan!! Seriously... fucking hate Ryback. What I'd give to see Kane come out and destroy him. Go 1997 on his ass and burn him the fuck up!!


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

Huh, the Usos are almost getting pushed, or just enough to look credible against the SHIELD.

Orton is interesting, but I don't buy this is a heel turn just yet, though compliments to WWE, they finally found a way for people to boo him, attack someone even more over then him. Did it to Sheamus a few times back and got nothing but cheers, and I think it was the same in the Rumble.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Thank God. :clap

Sandow finally got some offense in on Sheamus. Although, Sandow should be using his computer to help him develop that "data" wrestling style. :kanye2

The show looks good, and Sheamus is on Main Event again.

Good week.

:angel


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Interesting direction. I thought that they would just go with Bryan/Kane ASAP, but it looks like they might leave that on the back-burner for a while. I don't have any problem with that TBH. While the Hell No angle has run for a long ass time, it's definitely picked up steam again recently with the 'weak link' storyline. 

As long as Bryan is being featured in singles competition, and essentially getting his own push, I don't have any problem with WWE saving the split for later in the Summer. A feud with Orton sounds quite promising. Bryan should be able to bring out the best in him.


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

what happen to Kane right now? Kane must be big monster like before...look like Kane need some type of motivation like what Austin did back then.


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

"Sheamus brogue kicks a computer"

Does no one else find that ridiculous?


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Definitely goin to check out that Sheamus/Cesaro match


----------



## thechosenone15 (Dec 21, 2005)

I was at the show last night. Want to clarify some things. 

-There was NO 20th anniversary promo. It was just a basic video package recapping some RAW moments as they were clearing the ring of the Sandow set during a break. Not a promo hyping anything at all. 

-LIVE, it seems as though Randy Orton is now a heel. He connected with a sick RKO on Bryan and the crowd boo'ed instantly. Orton walked slowly out of the ring, pausing just before he exited the ropes, glancing back in the direction of Bryan laying on the mat. 

-Fandango is mega over. 
-Ryder didn't get nearly the pop is he used to in Long Island
-CM Punk's music didn't get a huge pop either

-Keep an eye out during the Ryback / Kane match for the camera angle used. The ring apron facing the hard cam was all f'ed up, having fallen off the ring for no reason during the match and no one fixed it.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

thechosenone15 said:


> CM Punk's music didn't get a huge pop either


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

They better change up his character or within a month and a half casuals are gonna get as bored of him as they were at the tail end of his WWE run. Phil needs to talk to Jericho about changing up your character. The best (Whiner) in the World isn't gonna continue to cut it after the past year and a half.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

If it was going to be a major heel turn, which for Orton it would be, it would occur on Raw to reach a greater audience.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

Whey! at Sandow finally getting some offensive in on Sheamus, would love it if they actually gave him the W in this feud. No doubt he'll be eating a Brogue kick on Monday in a tag match though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm so excited for ME tonight, Cesaro is there (Mr. Main Event); but I don't want to see him lose again


----------



## Punkholic (Jul 6, 2009)

So, does the fact that Curtis Axel faced Jericho destroy any chance of him taking over Punk's spot at Payback?


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't want to see Bryan vs Kane. It's backwards from how they started (enemies forced into a tag team, become friends slowly), I'd rather they ended their tag team but remained buddies. Face Bryan vs heel Orton sounds great.


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Bullseye said:


> If it was going to be a major heel turn, which for Orton it would be, it would occur on Raw to reach a greater audience.


Nah, Orton fell off. WWE doing Orton's heel turn on the B show is actually quite fitting considering his current position in the company. Besides, they'll probably just rehash the shit on RAW anyways.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

So if they do Orton/Bryan at Payback who does The Shield face? Kofi's out so he can't team with Kane to challenge for the tag team titles. I guess they could do another Kane/Ambrose singles match for the U.S. Title, and The Usos can challenge Reigns & Rollins. I just figured they were still in the process of building up the Usos before they go for the gold.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

If this Orton heel turn thing is true...

FUCKING FINALLY :mark:

However, I can still see WWE try to make this as if Bryan was the heel and Orton as the face. Hope it doesn't go that way.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Ithil said:


> I don't want to see Bryan vs Kane. It's backwards from how they started (enemies forced into a tag team, become friends slowly), I'd rather they ended their tag team but remained buddies. Face Bryan vs heel Orton sounds great.


Yeah, as eager as I am to see a Bryan main-event singles run, it'd be a shame if that meant he had to stop interacting with Kane on a regular basis. Feuding again does neither any real favours, but the crowds love seeing them together. (That said, it's too early to tell if WWE is even smart enough to go with a big Bryan babyface push, let alone having Kane stay hugbuddies with him.)


----------



## John-Morrison™ (Feb 11, 2011)

looks like a nice show. but no randy orton didnt turn heel. im sure they will bill it as an rko out of nowhere


----------



## PrinceofPunk16 (Feb 4, 2006)

From the reports, u also gotta pay attention to how he acted afterwards. Apparently he acted in similar fashion too when Punk took out The Rock on RAW 1000.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Lol Orton has RKOed Sheamus and Cena before. Maybe this is the beginning of a heel turn, and who better than to possibly turn on someone who is as over as DB. If he does fully turn though going into Payback, then he needs to go over DB and then beat Sheamus at Summer Slam possibly for the title. If he doesn't turn quite yet and faced DB at Payback, then DB should go over to further how far Orton has fallen off since he lost to Henry and then turn on Sheamus going into Summer Slam. At least that's how I would book it. Anyways, things look to be picking up on SD with Orton.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Clique said:


> So if they do Orton/Bryan at Payback who does The Shield face?


Looks like they are setting the Uso's up to be the Shield's next sacrificial lambs. Doesn't matter. They are just killing time until the Wyatt Family debuts and feuds with the Shield. I'm convinced of that.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Aren't the Wyatt Family going to be heels though? Don't watch NXT so I don't know what direction they've been going with, but the vignettes scream HEELS to me... and we already know what alignment The Shield are. I don't know how that would work without involving some other face team and doing a 3-way group feud.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Also read that it seems WWE was LOLsurprised at Ryder's reaction and actually do have something planned for him.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Gamblor said:


> Aren't the Wyatt Family going to be heels though?


Yep. Shield will turn around/after Wyatt Family debut. They already are getting some pops as it is. Won't be a hard thing to do.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

It was a heel turn. This happens all the time (when Christian nailed Orton, Punk GTS Rock, and Ryback shell shocked Cena).. WWE doesn't do slow burns anymore. The second you hit a face unexpectedly or from behind you're a heel.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's the match and heel turn for those anxious to see it.






:sandow2 You're welcome!


----------



## rabidwolverine27 (Apr 2, 2013)

Orton and Bryan feud would be good they could put on some good matches and inb4 Bryan would carry Orton.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

rabidwolverine27 said:


> Orton and Bryan feud would be good they could put on some good matches and inb4 Bryan would carry Orton.


Yeah cause if there is 1 person in that company who really needs to catch a break it's Orton.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting a different result..so maybe it's you that's the loony one. :flip


Isn't that exactly what you're doing? In fact, you seem to know the results of feuds before they even happen. You know creative is going to screw it up, and you _still_ watch. Why?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Can't wait to see Orton RKO Bryan to LOUD CHEERS on TV.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stanford said:


> Isn't that exactly what you're doing? In fact, you seem to know the results of feuds before they even happen. You know creative is going to screw it up, and you _still_ watch. Why?


Just to piss you off. Hurting your little baby feelings is my number 1 goal in life. It's all about you. 

And yes I do have a pretty good idea how some of these feuds are gonna end because I got *plenty* of history to draw on when it comes to this so called "creative" team. And so I come here to give my opinions and discuss others opinions on this "discussion forum." If you don't like my opinions you are free to ignore me. We both know that won't happen though because you could have done that a while ago. You just have to understand what makes me tick. So please keep hanging on my every word as if your life depended on it. Hell it probably does. I don't mind. Whatever it takes to make you feel good about your sad little existence....




Irish Jet said:


> Can't wait to see Orton RKO Bryan to LOUD CHEERS on TV.


A Smackdown editing joke. Too true. I don't get why they don't just sweeten the whole show with piped in chants of wrestlers names they want to get over. If you're gonna do it, go all out.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMYDAzZYIks#t=14m

Video of it, looks like a heel turn. No music, no posing, staring into the hard camera, staring down at bryan, walking slowly out and final look. Textbook turn.

Edit: Posted the right one


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Jammy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5sg_86-jGsQ
> 
> Video of it, looks like a heel turn. No music, no posing, staring into the hard camera, staring down at bryan, walking slowly out and final look. Textbook turn.


That video is the SHIELD's theme


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> That video is the SHIELD's theme


Doh, sorry, edited it out. Thanks


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Orton possibly turning heel? :mark:

Although it could be another stupid tease with nothing coming out of it just like when he RKOed Sheamus before Over the Limit and The Miz before Survivor Series. I guess they've been planning a turn for a while but realize that Miz or Sheamus are not popular enough to get Orton booed. Bryan, on the other hand, can do that as he's extremely over currently. Orton heel turn and Bryan staying face? Win-win! Plus they might go at it on PPV? Another win!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Jammy said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMYDAzZYIks#t=14m
> 
> Video of it, looks like a heel turn. No music, no posing, staring into the hard camera, staring down at bryan, walking slowly out and final look. Textbook turn.
> 
> Edit: Posted the right one


Heh if you look at the kid, that should remind people of the fans they used to be and just have fun watching. Yeah, that looked solid basically by how you described it with the no music and all.


----------



## bigmatic94 (Jun 4, 2013)

This crowd was dead usually Long Island crowds are lively since its not to far from Madison square garden


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> Just to piss you off. Hurting your little baby feelings is my number 1 goal in life. It's all about you.


Ok then. 



> And yes I do have a pretty good idea how some of these feuds are gonna end because I got *plenty* of history to draw on when it comes to this so called "creative" team. And so I come here to give my opinions and discuss others opinions on this "discussion forum." If you don't like my opinions you are free to ignore me.


Just pointing out that _the definition of insanity_ reflects your own actions more than it does mine. You were the one who brought it up, not me.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

bigmatic94 said:


> This crowd was dead usually Long Island crowds are lively since its not to far from Madison square garden


This was just one section of the crowd though tbh.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Will94 posted this in the Bryan Discussion thread. He says it was from this weeks Wrestling Observer Newsletter.



> For those who think the company doesn’t see Bryan as a main eventer, right now the penciled in main event for Money in the Bank on 7/14 in Philadelphia is Cena vs. Bryan, with Bryan still as a babyface, as the title match. As you should be aware, everything is subject to change. It’s pretty much a sure thing Bryan will be cheered in that match, given the city, and they are fully aware of that. The impression is they won’t try and make him Bryan a heel, but that’s certainly something that can change.
> 
> source: f4wonline


----------



## bigmatic94 (Jun 4, 2013)

THANOS said:


> This was just one section of the crowd though tbh.


Even if one section is dead you should atleast here the other sections yelling all I heard was 3 smarks chant tyler black


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

let's go Cesaro :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

:lol NO. he looks like a gigantic baby 

why is he moving like he's a bulked up hulk! :faint:


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

Daniel Bryan never going to be a heel with non-casual fans..he will get cheer against Cena.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

So they turn one of the most popular guys on the roster heel, and feed him another guy who's extremely popular. :vince



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Also read that it seems WWE was LOLsurprised at Ryder's reaction and actually do have something planned for him.


And that thing is releasing him.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stanford said:


> Just pointing out that _the definition of insanity_ reflects your own actions more than it does mine. You were the one who brought it up, not me.


And again you prove my point. You just can't quit me, can you?




Dunmer said:


> And that thing is releasing him.


They're gonna re-team Ryder with Hawkins to feed to the Shield.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> And again you prove my point. You just can't quit me, can you?


Haha, you red-rep me? I thought you were just being playful, honestly. When did you start to get defensive?


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

THANOS said:


> Will94 posted this in the Bryan Discussion thread. He says it was from this weeks Wrestling Observer Newsletter.


:mark:


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm not entirely convinced. What has Meltzer's record been in matters of main event predictions?


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stanford said:


> Haha, you red-rep me? I thought you were just being playful, honestly. When did you start to get defensive?


I wanted to neutral rep you to send you a message. How do you do that? I've gotten 2 neutral grey reps but I can't give them back. You're love for me is undeserving of a positive rep. It would only embolden your obsession.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Neutral rep is when someone with red rep reps you, I believe.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Gamblor said:


> Neutral rep is when someone with red rep reps you, I believe.


Yep. Just checked and both neutrals are in the red. Thanks for the info. Sorry Stanford. Live and learn.


----------



## Arrogant Mog (Jan 31, 2013)

Cesaro loses again to sheamus. This match happens so many times lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

ziggler is defending his WHC title at a house show in PA on friday.

http://www.ticketmaster.com/wwe-live-wilkesbarre-pennsylvania-07-07-2013/event/02004AA8B8C4AF91

this is just the tickets and description of the event, but I got a notification on FB about it. glad he can wrestle again.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

*SmuckDown 6/7 Spoilers - Like it Should Be?*

This week’s SmuckDown kicks off with The Miz and MizBangTV. He brings out Kane, Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton. They try to convince Bryan he’s not the worst singer in the group, but he argues with them like on American Bandstand.

Teddy Long comes out and makes Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton vs. The Shield into a line dance contest.

* Curtis Axis stuck his tounge out at Chris Jericho. Randy 'Macho-Man' Savage 's music started playing in the rafters and this distracted Jericho, allowing Axis to get the roll-up.

A promo for The Andy Griffith Show airs. Brodus Clay and Tensai were watching backstage and say Barney is creepy.

Ryback challenges Hornswaggle backstage to a match later next year.

* Heath Slater vs. Alberto Del Rio never happens as 3MB hump him before the bell. Ricardo Rodriguez helps Del Rio crawl back. Dolph Lungren appears on the big screen via satellite and announces he will be at RAW to see Del Rio.

* Kane defeated Ryback by Dairy Queen after Ryback put Kane through a straw.

A promo for the 20th anniversary of RAW aired, the audience either slept through it or booed.

Damien Sandow comes out for a jacks game with his super computer. Sheamus yells and belches and Finger Kicks the computer. Sandow goes down on Sheamus and beats him off before leaving.

* Fandango defeated Zack Ryder. Wow. Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.

They show a video package looking at Ryback’s new home..

Backstage segment with Kaitlyn and Natalya. The secret admirer is going to be revealed at Wrestle Mania 50. Got to be Hornswaggle. Or Stephanie. Or Vince. Or Obama.

* Daniel Bryan and Randy Orton defeated Seth Rollins and Roman Reigns via Dairy Queen. The Shield decided to tell the World they were coming out of the closet. Guess we should have known with all that hugging they've been doing. Bryan accidentally hit Orton with a table. Ambrose screamed, prompting the Dairy Queen. After the match. Orton chastised Bryan and just stood there like CM Punk did after screaming at Rock at Raw 1000. A lot of applause for Orton, it looks like Orton is actually turning over a new leaf.	

                      
__________________


----------



## Adam Cool (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: SmuckDown 6/7 Spoilers - Like it Should Be?*

now hold on a minute playah


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

Happenstan said:


> I wanted to neutral rep you to send you a message.


Just send me a message then. No need to get passive aggressive.


Is there some reason why they haven't announced the WHC match at Payback? Just Ziggler's absence I suppose.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

For those interested, here's the link to international smackdown with the big SPOILER happening between Orton and Bryan


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Definitely Felt like a heel turn.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TakeMyGun said:


> Definitely Felt like a heel turn.


Most definitely man! The way the crowd and Randy reacted sold it for me.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Just watched the link, didn't feel that heelish. Felt more like just an argument between Orton and Bryan. Definitely like the angle though with how they're teasing an Orton turn and being more edgy instead of having the focus on the Shield


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

connormurphy13 said:


> Just watched the link, didn't feel that heelish. Felt more like just an argument between Orton and Bryan. Definitely like the angle though with how they're teasing an Orton turn and being more edgy instead of having the focus on the Shield


Ortons facials sold it for me, you could see the switch in his face. Also if it wasn't a turn, they would've played his music at the end, they always do that with Big Heel Turns, No Music.

I remember Christian didn't get Music, and Michaels didn't get Music when he turned on Hogan, Punk didn't with Rock and Punk didn't with Hardy, those are some examples that come to mind.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like a heel turn to me. No music, "sinister" facial expressions, staring Bryan down. I LOVE IT!


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

How come they didn't do this on RAW? lol


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

That's NOT a heel turn.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow Bryan had the crowd going crazy at the end! I don't think it was a heel turn from Orton. I'd love heel Orton vs face Bryan though. :mark:


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Jesus Christ Cole. Again with the "What a throw" garbage? Does that guy take any pride in the job he does?

EDIT: Gotta say I don't think Orton turned heel. Neither Cole or JBL made a huge deal out of it after the RKO. Cole even tried to justify it when he said "You had to feel that coming" after Bryan accidently kicked Orton. No heel turn for Orton IMO...not yet anyway.


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

If he was turning heel, it wouldn't be on SD. This may very well be the beginning though, more of a major tease, leading to an official heel turn soon.


----------



## Charmqn (Feb 20, 2005)

I definitely think it's the beginning and then the turn happens at Payback.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Definitely the start of a heel turn setting up Orton and Bryan at Payback where hopefully Dbry goes over.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I hope Orton punts Bryan in the head soon.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I hope Orton punts Bryan in the head soon.


Me too. Then Bryan no sells that shit, Bryan kicks Orton's head in then teabags Orton in the middle of the ring. "One lump or 2, bitch?" :cheer


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Well if we're to believe the Observer report, then if Bryan does face Orton at Payback, heel turn or not, Bryan is going over. :mark: He'll need some steam to go into MITB and face Cena in the main event.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

THANOS said:


> Well if we're to believe the Observer report, then if Bryan does face Orton at Payback, heel turn or not, Bryan is going over. :mark: He'll need some steam to go into MITB and face Cena in the main event.


Not if they do a "Bryan can't win the big one" storyline...of course IF they did that then Bryan would have to go over Cena or they would totally jack up Bryan's momentum.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> Not if they do a "Bryan can't win the big one" storyline...of course IF they did that then Bryan would have to go over Cena or they would totally jack up Bryan's momentum.


If they did that storyline though, then what big one would Bryan be getting be beating Orton? Orton's starpower is not what it once was, since his constant suspensions have placed him in the land of limbo not doing anything meaningful. Do you mean that they would use a loss to Orton to make Bryan seem really weak and then say he can't win the big one because he always loses?

Either way, that would be the dumbest possible storyline they could go with. The storyline needs to be about him being sick and tired of being a joke, and re-kindling that fire he once had before he came to the wwe. The storyline should every bit about him transforming back into the "American Dragon" as it is about him facing Cena for the WWE Title.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

Saw the video, but I feel kind of iffy if that's really an Orton heel turn. Going to have to see RAW in order to confirm if it is a turn. I hope it is.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

THANOS said:


> If they did that storyline though, then what big one would Bryan be getting be beating Orton? Orton's starpower is not what it once was, since his constant suspensions have placed him in the land of limbo not doing anything meaningful. Do you mean that they would use a loss to Orton to make Bryan seem really weak and then say he can't win the big one because he always loses?


Yes. Then he goes into the match with Cena as the guy who can never win the big one. Think Jericho/Rock way back when...but like I said Bryan would have to beat Cena in that scenario or all would have been for nothing.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Happenstan said:


> Yes. Then he goes into the match with Cena as the guy who can never win the big one. Think Jericho/Rock way back when...but like I said Bryan would have to beat Cena in that scenario or all would have been for nothing.


Well I hope they don't go with that storyline, because no one who goes through that type of storyline ever comes out of it stronger. They only look weaker and will consistently be booked as weak champions going forward.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

I do and don't want Bryan vs Orton on PPV now. I want it because the match should rule but then I don't want it because neither are in position to job and need to pick up some steam. Specially if Orton turns heel.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Bryan Alvarez is reporting that Bryan and Cena is most likely going to be a 2 Match thing, with the matches happening at MITB and Summerslam, the Summerslam match is supposed to co-main with Punk/Brock.

As for The Orton turn, I think they are turning Orton Specifically for putting Bryan over going into the Cena Program, Bryan has yet to have a major win over a big guy yet, and this will put Bryan Over a good bit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TakeMyGun said:


> Bryan Alvarez is reporting that Bryan and Cena is most likely going to be a 2 Match thing, with the matches happening at MITB and Summerslam, the Summerslam match is supposed to co-main with Punk/Brock.
> 
> As for The Orton turn, I think they are turning Orton Specifically for putting Bryan over going into the Cena Program, Bryan has yet to have a major win over a big guy yet, and this will put Bryan Over a good bit.


If true, Payback and and the next two ppvs are going to be fucking awesome !


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

If thats the case, I don't see Bryan being a babyface for two straight ppvs.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

If those are gonna be the main events of Summerslam, it's already worth ordering even if the rest of the card is crap. They should follow it up with a fatal four way match at NOC between Lesnar, Punk, Cena and Bryan.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Sarcasm1 said:


> If thats the case, I don't see Bryan being a babyface for two straight ppvs.


I do. Put it this way, if WWE is confident enough to turn Orton (their current #2 face) heel to put over Bryan, then it means they're giving him the position of new #2 face. They're going to use the feud with Cena to further establish it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dunmer said:


> If those are gonna be the main events of Summerslam, it's already worth ordering even if the rest of the card is crap. They should follow it up with a fatal four way match at NOC between Lesnar, Punk, Cena and Bryan.


:mark: that's too much awesome for me to handle.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I do. Put it this way, if WWE is confident enough to turn Orton (their current #2 face) heel to put over Bryan, then it means they're giving him the position of *new #2 face*. They're going to use the feud with Cena to further establish it.


Forgot to mention, Alvarez also said that Bryan will most likely be the #2 baby face.

The thing is, Meltzer was saying that Orton is finally being turned because they found a guy to replace him as the top Babyface for the Smackdown house shows in Bryan. They tried with Del Rio and Sheamus, those didn't really work. So if that's correct, Bryan probably won't win the Raw Title. It's probable that the Cena feud is being done to give Bryan that extra exposure, and right after it, he's going to beat Ziggler to win the Smackdown title so they have someone that can carry that brand. Also Meltzer threw out the idea of Punk moving to Smackdown and being the top Baby Face, But I HIGHLY doubt that. 

And yes, I know the brand split is dead, this is about the House shows, since they can't have the entire Roster at each event.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TakeMyGun said:


> Forgot to mention, Alvarez also said that Bryan will most likely be the #2 baby face.
> 
> The thing is, Meltzer was saying that Orton is finally being turned because they found a guy to replace him as the top Babyface for the Smackdown house shows in Bryan. They tried with Del Rio and Sheamus, those didn't really work. So if that's correct, Bryan probably won't win the Raw Title. It's probable that the Cena feud is being done to give Bryan that extra exposure, and right after it, he's going to beat Ziggler to win the Smackdown title so they have someone that can carry that brand. Also Meltzer threw out the idea of Punk moving to Smackdown and being the top Baby Face, But I HIGHLY doubt that.
> 
> And yes, I know the brand split is dead, this is about the House shows, since they can't have the entire Roster at each event.


Thanks for posting that. I'm both happy and slightly disappointed by those plans. I'm happy because it seems they want to make him a top face that is actually credible and can beat people, but disappointed because it won't be on RAW .


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

THANOS said:


> I do. Put it this way, if WWE is confident enough to turn Orton (their current #2 face) heel to put over Bryan, then it means they're giving him the position of new #2 face. They're going to use the feud with Cena to further establish it.


I really hope this does happen, Orton can easily be the top heel in the company if they use him correctly. Especially if Punk is turning face. Bryan is the guy who can easily be the most popular face in the company even though Cena is still the "face" of the company.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

TakeMyGun said:


> Bryan Alvarez is reporting that Bryan and Cena is most likely going to be a 2 Match thing, with the matches happening at MITB and Summerslam, the Summerslam match is supposed to co-main with Punk/Brock.
> 
> As for The Orton turn, I think they are turning Orton Specifically for putting Bryan over going into the Cena Program, Bryan has yet to have a major win over a big guy yet, and this will put Bryan Over a good bit.


God I hope this is true. Hopefully Cena puts Bryan over during one of the PPVs. Jobbing twice back to back is a waste of Bryan's time and talent.




TakeMyGun said:


> Also Meltzer threw out the idea of Punk moving to Smackdown and being the top Baby Face, But I HIGHLY doubt that.


This would be best for Punk long term. Orton, Sheamus, Show, Del Rio, Henry....so many fresh feuds for Punk. Bryan's done these. Bryan's fresh feuds would be in the WWE title hunt with Ryback, Jericho and Cena.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Slider575 said:


> I really hope this does happen, Orton can easily be the top heel in the company if they use him correctly. Especially if Punk is turning face. Bryan is the guy who can easily be the most popular face in the company even though Cena is still the "face" of the company.


Orton will definitely provide another viable heel which is good because most of the current heels, bar the Shield, are midcarders. Whether he will overtake Punk as the top heel depends on if Punk returns as a heel or a tweaner I think. The thing with guys like Orton and Punk, is when they face guys other then the Rock, Bryan, and Cena they will still be cheered heavily so it's going to be hard to book them going forward.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Wow, Orton didn't even get an entrance on the Smackdown tonight.

Full Thoughts of The Show-

Opening Segment was good, Bryan's becoming a natural on the mic.

Axel/Jericho was enjoyable, but Axel being booked to get these fluke wins won't help him long term.

Ryback/Kane was Meh.

Sheamus/Sandow is such a filler feud, at least Sandow got the upper hand this week.

Main Event was REALLY Good, I still think that Orton turned heel, but I understand why it's being debated. Reigns is getting a lot better in the ring, and Rollins is Rollins, so you'd know what to expect.

I see they are building the Uso's up for Rollins and Reigns, but who does Ambrose get? I would've done Sheamus/Ambrose for the US Title, but they are doing this pointless Sheamus/Sandow feud.


----------



## jhbboy198917 (May 22, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Orton will definitely provide another viable heel which is good because most of the current heels, bar the Shield, are midcarders. Whether he will overtake Punk as the top heel depends on if Punk returns as a heel or a tweaner I think. The thing with guys like Orton and Punk, is when they face guys other then the Rock, Bryan, and Cena they will still be cheered heavily so it's going to be hard to book them going forward.





TakeMyGun said:


> Wow, Orton didn't even get an entrance on the Smackdown tonight.
> 
> Full Thoughts of The Show-
> 
> ...


Maybe we will get Kane vs Dean Ambrose for the US Title


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

TakeMyGun said:


> Wow, Orton didn't even get an entrance on the Smackdown tonight.
> 
> Full Thoughts of The Show-
> 
> ...


Ambrose should feud with Jericho after his match with Punk at Payback!


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I hope Orton punts Bryan in the head soon.


He does this.
He does that.
He's big as a bull, and he's quick as a cat!


----------



## PUNKY (Oct 17, 2011)

THANOS said:


> Ambrose should feud with Jericho after his match with Punk at Payback!


id love to see that ! im really disappointed theres no ambrose match on smackdown this week


----------



## Allur (Jan 17, 2012)

Watching Damien beat up that bully really made me smile. Too bad he's going to get squashed at Payback. unk3


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

Stanford said:


> He does this.
> He does that.
> He's big as a bull, and he's quick as a cat!



:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

I thought I was the only one left on the planet who remembered that song. I think of it everytime I see Boy Wonder's avatar.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

I don't think Daniel Bryan expected Miz to call him a "Goatface Vegan Troll." That was funny.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Without spoilering me, I have a question. I have chased a 7 and a 9 year old all over a water park today. Is Smackdown going to be good, or can Aunt Jen slather herself in Olay, take two Tylenol and go to bed early?


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Asenath said:


> Without spoilering me, I have a question. I have chased a 7 and a 9 year old all over a water park today. Is Smackdown going to be good, or can Aunt Jen slather herself in Olay, take two Tylenol and go to bed early?


Pretty good Smackdown overall especially at the very end of the show.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Arcade said:


> Pretty good Smackdown overall especially at the very end of the show.


I guess I'll try and stay awake. Thanks!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

The Boy Wonder said:


> I don't think Daniel Bryan expected Miz to call him a "Goatface Vegan Troll." That was funny.


Why would anyone ever expect to be called that


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

the main event is excellent, bryan just ungodly great


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Great ending to smackdown. Not sure if Orton will turn heel. That RKO really doesn´t prove anything since Orton has been a tweener for a long time. Remember when he RKO´d Sheamus after a match awhile back.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

They blocked out the word 'jackass'? Lame.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Tuning in for the 'A' show


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

wrestle_champion said:


> They blocked out the word 'jackass'? Lame.


Pretty sad.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Pretty sad.


Someone should tell Vince that kids hear and use words way worse than that.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Just stfu Miz


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Bryan, Orton, and Kane are amazing. Miz sucks


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

I have no choice but to make a tag team match playa


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Honestly, how can you not cheer for Daniel Bryan?


----------



## jzieg2313 (Feb 12, 2013)

Teddy making that tag match


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

I'm sorry Axel, your definitely not getting over with that pathetic theme.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Heyman on commentary, I'm going to go fap now.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Curtis Axel speaking


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good Smackdown this week, enjoyed Sandow kicking Sheamus' ass and the ending between Bryan/Orton, I also liked the agression Jericho showed after Heyman cost him the match.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

"Keep looking over here Skittle Boy and I'll make you taste the rainbow." :lmao


----------



## jzieg2313 (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm an advocate


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

xdoomsayerx said:


> I'm sorry Axel, your definitely not getting over with that pathetic theme.


But it's not, it's the best thing about him (at the moment).


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Voice of the Voice of the Voiceless. I love Heyman.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Cult of Personality!!!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Vintage Heyman


----------



## Alicenchains (Jun 9, 2010)

Punk return on Smackdown, good one Cole.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, Punk would come back on a 'B' show.unk2


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love Lionheart Jericho! He's great at transitioning between the entertainer and the intense ass kicking bad ass. This is why he is the best in the world at what he does.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

What happened to the monster Kane we all knew and loved?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

So the sound guy is a Paul Heyman guy?


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Kane tombstoned a priest,you ain't got shit Ryback lol


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I like when wwe actually acknowledges history.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Kane laughing at ryback when ryback told him you know ryback rules! :lmao


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Kane..you know I have pukes bigger then you cause Ryback Rules

:ryback :kane


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Xevoz said:


> What happened to the monster Kane we all knew and loved?




HE WILL BE BACK.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> HE WILL BE BACK.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm afraid the WWE might 'PG-up' the Wyatt family. They have the potential to be really scary/creepy and entertaining.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

the things I would do Steph

:batista4


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> the things we all would do Steph
> 
> :batista4


Fixed


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ricardo is the only over part of Del Rio.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Evilerk said:


> the things I would do Steph
> 
> :batista4


I'm sure all of those things are PG, right? :vince5


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Smackdown is so much better than raw i need to watch it more often


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So what exactly was the point of Del Rio beating a 3 man ambush. I swear he's become the Mexican Cena


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Del Rio sucks :/


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ziggy please kick his ass


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ZIGGLER!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

OMFG, Ricardo!!!


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

RICARDO!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Del Rio is such a cornball babyface. Gah.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I'm sure all of those things are PG, right? :vince5


you know it

:cena5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ziggler rocking the heel beard.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

You have to admit Ryback LOOKS intimidating as hell


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:ryback


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Kane and ryback would make a descent tag team


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rvp20 said:


> Kane and ryback would make a descent tag team


Would be like Big Show-Kane mark II
That'd be fun to see


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

They're overkilling the ambulance entrance now fpalm


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

How did ref not see the thumb to the eye?
Ryback's lack of strength showed there. He SHOULD have been able to fully lift Kane. Decent spot is decent.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

So I heard Sheamus vs Barrett was scheduled for Main Event for the Intercontinental Title but because Wade was in Japan doing promotional work it was scrapped. On one hand we've seen this match a hundred times so yeah, but on the other hand their matches are always solid and because it was supposed to be a tile match Wade might actually have gone over Sheamus (though WWE would probably use some DQ bullshit)


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

SubZero3:16 said:


> They're overkilling the ambulance entrance now fpalm


it's more so for the person he fights..since he's a sloppy worker

:troll


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SANDOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

SubZero3:16 said:


> They're overkilling the ambulance entrance now fpalm


It was cool the first two times and now it's annoying.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

He just silenced a computer. WHAT A LEGEND


----------



## Amazing_Cult (Apr 26, 2012)

STOOPID! :ryback


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Evilerk said:


> it's more so for the person he fights..since he's a sloppy worker
> 
> :troll


Seems legit :cool2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Irish Cena alert


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

SubZero3:16 said:


> They're overkilling the ambulance entrance now fpalm


Every time it makes me wish for "Holla if ya hear me."


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

Ryback is so stupid he's hilarious! I love his heel gimmick, so much better than his face gimmick!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Sandow schooling Sheamus on the mic as usual.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Sandow with the advantage :mark: :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Damien Sandow: No one else on the roster embodies their character completely like he does.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Why is Kofi in a suit?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Irish Cena alert


I made this a few minutes ago.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Damian Trolldow.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll say one good thing about Sheamus, he gets pops from the audience. And now for the cringing mic work...


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> I made this a few minutes ago.


Brilliant


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

That's right kids, if someone or something is smarter than you just brouge kick it. B A STAR!! :vince


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

The Sandow part of that segment was so absolutely ridiculous and fantastic. A wrestler on a wrestling show telling the audience to shut up and let him play chess against a rigged supercomputer. Sandow and his gimmick are fantastic but it's not the sort of thing most audiences can get behind, unfortunately.

And relating to Ryback and his lack of strength, he does his powerbomb on his shoulder and that's a bit more difficult than the regular one so it's excusable.


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

WTF?! Sheamus actually got bested in a segment? I don't freaking believe it.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:mark: SANDOW DESTROYING SHEAMUS!

I'm gonna enjoy this for as long as I can... which is until the next time they're face to face.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

PacoAwesome said:


> I'll say one good thing about Sheamus, he gets pops from the audience. And now for the cringing mic work...


And he's pretty good in the ring. Just his character is awful. If hey made him like a more badass version of Finley he'd be perfect IMO


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

This is great. Sandow deserves to get the upper hand on this twat.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

who do you like Randy...really


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Foreshadowing that Orton heel turn..hopefully.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That wasn't very PG Dango


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Ryder still lives. Cheap heat: have the home-guy job to Dango. Nice thinking Vince


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Remember when Cole use to absolutely dick ride Miz?


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Called it. Now the boos are ringing. Cheap heat. Though he's still over


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

I feel like I'm talking to myself


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

NO ONE CARES WHAT MIZ THINKS ABOUT THE WYATT FAMILY

Hope he catches an ass whipping for talking shit. 

Check the fans Fandangoing with their beers. :lmao

Dancing bag of Skittles? Okay then.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Gotta love that piped in pop for Ryder.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

are wwe really replaying the Bryan Ryback match on smackdown


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> NO ONE CARES WHAT MIZ THINKS *PERIOD*


Fixed


----------



## Xander Leon (Apr 23, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> I feel like I'm talking to myself


Lol. I don't get why more people don't watch Smackdown. Smackdown has been better than RAW recently.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Remember when Cole use to absolutely dick ride Miz?


Yup. A few times he sounded as if he a shot a load too.

Now he acts like a jilted lover. Tsk.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

SO WWE don't have enough talent in backstage doing nothing that they have to replay an ENTIRE MATCH FROM RAW ON SMACKDOWN? That's just sad.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

"Keep looking at me Skittles boy, I'll make you taste the rainbow."

"He keeps looking at me. Realy? Really??" :lmao


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

The GOAT FACE KILLA :bryan


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Not that this is a bad match to replay, but hell a match for any 2 guys backstage could do a lot for them.


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

iwatchwrestling said:


> "Keep looking at me Skittles boy, I'll make you taste the rainbow."
> 
> "He keeps looking at me. Realy? Really??" :lmao


I wouldn't be surprised if Skittles was a WWE sponsor.

PRODUCT PLACEMENT! :vince3


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Its sad that smackdown is being used to repeat matches form raw. Vince wtf are you doin :vince4


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Like Jesus what are creative thinking? 
"Hey we have these 2 guys who can put on a good match backstage and we have some time so we could slot it in"
"NOPE. We'll just replay half of a match on Raw."
"But why?"
"Because I said so dammit" :vince


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

wrestle_champion said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Skittles was a WWE sponsor.
> 
> PRODUCT PLACEMENT! :vince3


Turns out Skittles IS a WWE sponsor


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

That was harsh Kaitlyn...then again Natalya is Khali's "valet"


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SHIELD!!! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Inb4 justice


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Nattie...very nice


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Nattie always walks around with a smile on her face like that? 

This segment. I just can't. "Why are you excited for me? You don't seem happy for me."


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love the logic. Natalya thinks the secret admirer could be a creep, so she thinks Kaitlyn should meet him privately. Instead of on Raw, live in front of thousands of people. 

DAT LOGIC. :vince3


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Well as long as WWE don't go the Katie Vick route with the Kaitlyn angle


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I'm starting to see why AJ went psycho on Kaitlyn

Then again this is the WWE where all the faces act like douches.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Bryan is sooooooo OVER.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> I love the logic. Natalya thinks the secret admirer could be a creep, so she thinks Kaitlyn should meet him privately. Instead of on Raw, live in front of thousands of people.
> 
> DAT LOGIC. :vince3


Maybe Natayla knows who it is and wants Kaitlyn to get raped or something, who knows.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Daniel Fukin Bryan :bryan


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Maybe Natayla knows who it is and wants Kaitlyn to get raped or something, who knows.


Maybe it is Natalya who wants some sweet ***** shit.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

Xevoz said:


> Maybe it is Natalya who wants some sweet ***** shit.


I'd pay to see that, Vince Book It!


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Dog named Asparagus? Da fuq? What a boss


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

" A goat with an inferiority complex, a guy who hears voices and a monster. Of course it's gonna end badly." 

I love JBL :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DAT Rollins/Bryan chemistry. Give these guys a singles match, plz.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Maybe Natayla knows who it is and wants Kaitlyn to get raped or something, who knows.


Wouldn't be the first time its happend on wwe tv


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Priceless Blaze said:


> Maybe Natayla knows who it is and wants Kaitlyn to get raped or something, who knows.


:lmao

Hey, you never know. :vince5


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

Rvp20 said:


> Wouldn't be the first time its happend on wwe tv


If any commentator references this...OMG I think I'll :mark: like I've never marked before


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Commercial perfectly placed to kill the momentum of that match. Geez.


----------



## Rvp20 (Jun 3, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

HEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Awesome freaking ending. Loved it. Orton/bryan tensions boiling over. Its nice for Bryan to be in a feud with someone as established and over as Orton, who has clean wins over Cena, Sheamus, and Triple H.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Orton/Bryan better happen at payback. I have a bad feeling it might be too soon tho


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Xevoz said:


> Dog named Asparagus? Da fuq? What a boss


How do you not know about him? He's a former US Champion:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins is so great at selling.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Man, I love Bryan doing the kip up. He's fucking killing it. AGAIN. 

Then Cole ruins it. "What a throw" While JBL says suplex at the same time.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

The ending of Smackdown was a way more exciting cliffhanger than RAW.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

Daniel Bryan with that Kurt Angle flipping german suplex thanks to Rollin's awesome selling. Bryan is just a monster with this momentum.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you Bryan for making WWE fun to watch for the time being (and Shield).


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I like the german suplex, but clearly its gonna be a move we see from Bryan only when he's wrestling a select few wrestlers who can take it like Rollins and Ziggler. There's no way Cena or Orton would eat one of those.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Great work by Bryan. Guy just amps up any crowd he's at these days...he's like Eddie in 2005 all over again. Just a joy to watch. Love the instant reversals into the Yes Locks and snap around German suplexes. So beautifully executed.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Paul Heyman standing on top of the announcer table while pointing to his wrist and screaming "IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!!!!!" and then Punk's music playing right after was probably the most badass thing I've seen on Smackdown in years(granted, I haven't watched a full episode of Smackdown since mid 2011)


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rollins is so great at selling.


I think some people forget just how good Rollins is. He's definitely one of the top 10 best workers in WWE, easily. He's athletic as hell, quick, sells and bumps like a champ and his moveset is awesome. Can't wait to see him in some singles matches.

That was a great ending to a great episode. One of the most entertaining Smackdowns in recent memory.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Long Con said:


> I think some people forget just how good Rollins is. He's definitely one of the top 10 best workers in WWE, easily. He's athletic as hell, quick, sells and bumps like a champ and his moveset is awesome. Can't wait to see him in some singles matches.
> 
> That was a great ending to a great episode. One of the most entertaining Smackdowns in recent memory.


Spot on. I've been saying much of the same on here for months. He's very much underrated and one of the top workers in the company, ALREADY.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Smackdown 6/7/2013 here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-672013.html

Overall thoughts: Good show with some decent wrestling including a good Kane/Ryback match and Damien Sandow getting some well deserved revenge on Sheamus.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

HHHbkDX said:


> Paul Heyman standing on top of the announcer table while pointing to his wrist and screaming "IT'S CLOBBERIN' TIME!!!!!" and then Punk's music playing right after was probably the most badass thing I've seen on Smackdown in years(granted, I haven't watched a full episode of Smackdown since mid 2011)


God Damnit! Why did I have to work tonight! This sounds so good.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Just watched the Orton/Bryan stuff. Awesome main event and good opening segment. Really hope Orton finally turns heel.

Also Rollins may be decapitated if Bryan continues giving him these nasty German Suplexes.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

glad Sandow might actually finally get a feud for a 1v1 on PPV and glad that Bryan might work with Orton at payback. :mark


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Deptford said:


> glad Sandow might actually finally get a feud for a 1v1 on PPV and glad that Bryan might work with Orton at payback. :mark


I wouldn't be shocked if he goes over Sheamus too. It won't hurt Sheamus since he's been on good run lately (only losing to the unstoppable SHIELD). Give him a more-than-1-PPV-match feud would be great.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Smackdown Thoughts
-Teddy Long making his legendary tag team matches

-Zack Ryder getting a huge ovation at the Nassau Colisuem

-Damien Sandow finally getting the upper hand on Sheamus. We finally got to see Sheamus look weak for at least one night. Is that hard to do WWE?

-Good main event match between Orton,Bryan/Rollins and Reigns. With Orton giving the RKO to Bryan, I wonder if this meant he has turned heel. Or if he just did it because Bryan accidentally hit him during the match. We will see. Good show again.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

I marked for the, "Silence!!!" on Deep Blue haha.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm still not sure in Orton is turning heel or not...


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

Great MizTV segment this week, loved the intensity and the mic work of Bryan&Kane. It's the perfect moment to end Team Hell No. Orton was pretty weak here compared to the other 2.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Great opening segment from all men except Miz.

Punk's music got a good reaction as was expected, Axel isn't too bad, Heyman seriously is the best thing in the WWE right now.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

I liked the Axel/Jericho Match very much. It was good the see Axel winning by pinfall


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Love how Axel's first "big" pinfall win is over Jericho, the guy will lay down for any body these days. 

Not a bad thing either, he knows it's all about the future.

Please WWE just let us have the Punk/Jericho match, don't troll us


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

Sheamus' character is such a bully.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

I really enjoyed smackdown.
Opening segment was really good, best MizTV there has been.
The backstage segments were again good.
Nice to see Fandango still picking up wins.
Jericho stepped it up a gear. I'm still unsure on Axcel, he doesn't seem a threat. Take away Heyman and you have nothing.

The main event was very good, I'm not sure if it is an Orton heel turn or not, but it is going somewhere, that's for sure.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I don't know if that was Orton's heel turn but i hope it was.*


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Getting cheered RKOing Sheamus and getting booed RKOing Bryan. If they show that replay LIVE on Monday, it's gonna get alot of heat no matter what. No male fans are gonna be cheering openly against fucking Daniel Bryan in 2013. LOL. That's absurd..especially for a guy who's always had it easy from day one.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

Just watched the first part of Smackdown. Jericho vs Curtis match was pretty decent. Love the ending.

And it's about time Sandow gets some offense in on Sheamus. Of course it was followed by:

:cole3 Oh what a cheap shot. 

Thank God for JBL saying, "Cheap shot?"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dr.Boo said:


> Just watched the first part of Smackdown. Jericho vs Curtis match was pretty decent. Love the ending.
> 
> And it's about time Sandow gets some offense in on Sheamus. Of course it was followed by:
> 
> ...


To see the replay of this dastardly cheap shot, don't forget to download the WWE APP. :cole3


----------



## Interceptor88 (May 5, 2010)

Kane/Ryback was a good match. Kane is a solid (and underrated) performer and Ryback can go.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> To see the replay of this dastardly cheap shot, don't forget to download the WWE APP. :cole3


:vince :vince2 :vince3 :vince4 :vince5


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Loved seeing Sandow get the better of a top star, should happen a lot more than it does.


----------



## P5YC40D3L1C (Jun 19, 2012)

Hahaha Orton was totally marking out for Bryan's beast mode.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

The current batch of writers suck. I don't get how Vince doesn't see this. The only interesting thing going right now is Daniel Bryan's character development and even that was mostly set in motion by Bryan himself. Ryback/Cena doesn't feel half as "special" as it should. We have predictable matches galore on RAW/SD/Superstars/Main Event/PPV's. Guys like Sheamus, Orton, Rhodes etc haven't been in a proper feud for ages. You can't call Sandow/Sheamus a feud to be honest because it's based on nothing, plus we've seen Sheamus beat Sandow NUMEROUS times already. Sheamus has become a full-on bully at this point, cheap shotting people, bullying men he's beaten before. He's still not as bad as Del Rio though, who continues to be boring as fuck and the fans clearly care more about the likes of Orton, Bryan, Sheamus, Kane and Jericho than this drone yet they continue to push the guy. For the love of god put him and Ricardo in the tag division. Curtis Axel has "beaten" top names via count out....yay? He doesn't have the charisma nor in-ring skills to pull off a main event run even with Heyman. But whatever, at least they are pushing a new guy.

Ugh this company. Give Dutch Mantell some booking power. Anyone with a real wrestling mind. Damn. If it wasn't for Bryan and The Shield the shows would be unbearable at this point.


----------

